# Anyone live near Boardman, Oregon?



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got an email from this person and wondered if anyone in the area of Boardman Oregon might be familiar with this school or the project. Just wondering if it's legit because if it is I want to send them a box of wood - just want to make sure it's for real first. Any help appreciated. 

He obviously got my email off one of my other sites. Seems like spam but if it is I never seen spam like this. 

_Powder Creek Sawmill,

I am the faculty adviser for the Riverside High School Outdoor Club that I founded three years ago at the school where I teach. The club members have decided that they would like to try and make wildlife calls for a winter project and to sell at our spring fundraiser (if things go well with the call building).



I am writing because I am hoping that Powder Creek Sawmill would be able to donate irregular cuts or clearance pieces of wood or other materials to use in making wildlife calls on a lathe, by carving, or other woodworking methods. I know that the current economy makes it difficult to be charitable and I’m sure you are frequently approached by clubs and schools with similar requests, but any contribution will help.



Even if you are unable to assist, please check out our club and photos from our past trips and projects at: www.facebook.com/riversideoutdoorclub. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me via phone or email.



Thank you and have a great rest of your week!





Sam Cornelius

High School Language Arts

Outdoor Club Adviser

Riverside High School

210 Boardman Avenue

Boardman, Oregon 97818

541-481-2525



"Heroes are not statues framed against a red sky; they are people who say: “This is my community and it’s my responsibility to make it better.”

-Tom McCall, Oregon Governor, 1967-75_


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2012)

Boardman is a little town near the Columbia river in eastern ore. Ore and wa are both uniquie and similar in the fact that 80% of the people live on a tiny sliver called th I-5 corridor(15% 0f the land). In other word boardman is nowhere-closet person we have would be Barb, me and there is someone in moses lake. At least as far as I know. I doubt if that helps but.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks pretty legit to me based on a cursory view of the FB page...:i_dunno:


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin, from the page on Facebook, I am sure the club and school is legit. Either that, or its an elaborate scam involving high school kids posing for pictures in T-shirts with the club name, in front of signs with the same thing 
Sounds like an awesome group for those kids !


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys I didn't even notice the FB link. It does look legit. I'll call the guy sometime today then and see what they need. One of our many generous members here wants to get involved but does not have wood to donate so he offered to take on some shipping costs. I won't deny him the blessing of being able to help and I surely appreciate the help as well. 

There's nothing like instilling a good 'ol fashioned hobby in kids today, getting them off video games and especially a hobby that can become an entrepreneurial side business for them if they wish. I'll keep y'all posted on how it turns out.


----------



## hardtwist (Oct 4, 2012)

Kevin, if they can use it, I can furnish a lfrb of spalted maple for call blanks. Love to help out the kids, and I have more than I can ever use myself. So, as I'm not in the business of selling wood, I'd love to share a box if they can use it. just get me an idea of sizes they would need please
Mike


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 4, 2012)

I told him today i would donat a box of wood. Thinking of sending call parts also. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2012)

Y'all be sure to let him know you found out about him from WB - he was supposed to call yesterday but I do not see where he tried. I'll try to ring him up today. Thanks for helping him out guys very generous of you.


----------

